# The next mini exchange?



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I was rather happy with the last summer mini exchange and I was wondering if anybody knew when the next one would be?
If there is an early sign up sheet sign me up.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

This sounds interesting, what -OR- where can I find the details for the last one?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> This sounds interesting, what -OR- where can I find the details for the last one?


it was a little forum thing, people's names go into hat and are picked out at random, they then buy the person a miniature, its a bit like a secret santa, its normally held in summer and at christmas, but i dont think we had one last christmas for some reason???
Anyway its nice to get a model in the post from people who you havent met!

i think there is a spend limit too.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah, ok. Here I thought was draw a name and build a mini for that person's army.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If something does happen (easter exchange maybe? to make up for no xmas one?) I'd prefer to be linked with someone who's done one in the past- I was one of the few who sent something in the summer but never got anything myself, and that's never fun


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd be up for this, my mail is a little slower than most being in Afghan, but it really doens't cost anymore.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in.
Last time around I was lucky enough to receive a Wave Serpent from Baron Spikey, thank you Baron...And, in turn, Bayonet received a box of Genestealers from me.

If you're looking for info in the last exchange, Jace, it can be found in the Stickys at the top of the Forum under "Summer Slaughter".


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> I'm in.
> Last time around I was lucky enough to receive a Wave Serpent from Baron Spikey, thank you Baron...And, in turn, Bayonet received a box of Genestealers from me.
> 
> If you're looking for info in the last exchange, Jace, it can be found in the Stickys at the top of the Forum under "Summer Slaughter".


Sweet, I'm going there now.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, just finished reading and those terms seem fair.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

If it is held in the summer, can I be the first to say I'd like the new 6th Edition Box Set please?
Especially if you keep one set of figures and include two sets of the Eldar Sprues instead...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> If it is held in the summer, can I be the first to say I'd like the new 6th Edition Box Set please?
> Especially if you keep one set of figures and include two sets of the Eldar Sprues instead...


Is there word already on a 6th ed. Box Set?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> If something does happen (easter exchange maybe? to make up for no xmas one?) I'd prefer to be linked with someone who's done one in the past- I was one of the few who sent something in the summer but never got anything myself, and that's never fun


please tell me it wasnt me that had you ?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> please tell me it wasnt me that had you ?


No it was Anarkitty (or how ever you spell his username)- strangely enough he stopped replying after I pointed out I was still waiting for a package...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> No it was Anarkitty (or how ever you spell his username)- strangely enough he stopped replying after I pointed out I was still waiting for a package...


strangely he hasnt posted since middle of last year ....but hes logged on at this very moment


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Baron Spikey could you PM me your mailing address? I don't mind sending something your way. Consider it a really really belated summer gift.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

koyukichan said:


> Baron Spikey could you PM me your mailing address? I don't mind sending something your way. Consider it a really really belated summer gift.


No it's fine mate- it's the risk we all take when we do an exchange. I just like a bitch and a moan to get out of my system :grin:

Thank you very much for the offer though


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Scythes said:


> I'd be up for this, my mail is a little slower than most being in Afghan, but it really doens't cost anymore.


Hey bro..if you need something sent your way just let me know and send me your address and I will see what I can do. My wife keep me in GW stuff this time last year while in Iraq so I can try to return the favor.



Doc


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I have quite a bit here to keep me busy for a while, I brought my 12 bikes, 3 attack bikes, 5 FW MkIII models and the event only boarding assault marine, trygon, 4 hive guards, box of gargoyles, cygnar starter box, dreadfleet box, and probably something I'm missing, but I'll be in models for a while, I'm hoping to finish all that before I leave at the very least.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Scythes said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I have quite a bit here to keep me busy for a while, I brought my 12 bikes, 3 attack bikes, 5 FW MkIII models and the event only boarding assault marine, trygon, 4 hive guards, box of gargoyles, cygnar starter box, dreadfleet box, and probably something I'm missing, but I'll be in models for a while, I'm hoping to finish all that before I leave at the very least.


Models may last but glue and paint do not. Scythes, send me a PM if and when you happen to need supplies.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck..I guess finishing them will depend on how many missions you are running. I was able to get three other guys into it during last deployment and we started to have almost daily games after chow on the DEFAC's tables...lol


Doc


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just so I have the correct understanding of this 'exchange' the stipulations are:

2 minis equal to X amount. Not assembled, not primed, not painted or based. Can be a large mini but not required.

Do I have the correct understanding?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

There's no monetary amount specified, but being reasonable a boxed squad or vehicle is more than adequate.
As for a 6th Edition Boxed Set, I'm just trying to second guess Games Workshop.
Eldar are due a new Codex, there's always a Xenos Faction in the starter set, it's never been Eldar thus far and we're all anticipating a 6th Edition Summer Release.
I won't be disappointed if they're not in it, but I'll be surprised.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Just so I have the correct understanding of this 'exchange' the stipulations are:
> 
> 2 minis equal to X amount. Not assembled, not primed, not painted or based. Can be a large mini but not required.
> 
> Do I have the correct understanding?


Basically as long as roughly £15 is spent (GW prices, so significantly less if you can get it at a discount)- which is about US$23, €18, AUS$22 etc- it should be alright.

Example: you could pick up a model for £5 quid (GW prices) but as long as the other model cost £10 then you're golden.

Going over this minimum is fine, if you want (like I did with the Waveserpent).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Basically as long as roughly £15 is spent (GW prices, so significantly less if you can get it at a discount)- which is about US$23, €18, AUS$22 etc- it should be alright.
> 
> Example: you could pick up a model for £5 quid (GW prices) but as long as the other model cost £10 then you're golden.
> 
> Going over this minimum is fine, if you want (like I did with the Waveserpent).


Ah, ok. Just confirming I have the proper understanding is all.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Soooo.....any idea if one of these is going to happen anytime soon?


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm hoping around Easter. maybe sooner?
We already seem to have a handful of interested posters.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

koyukichan said:


> I'm hoping around Easter. maybe sooner?
> We already seem to have a handful of interested posters.


Just sling a PM to morfangdakka I suppose (or any other Mod willing to take on the organisational burden) and then we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> then we can get the ball rolling.


 Indeed.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I sent a pm last night so hopefully we'll see something soon.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a reply from morfangdakka saying that he is willing to run it if we want. The questions are: A)who wants in and B)when should it be?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

A) I'm in.
B) I'd suggest Easter. That gives a space of time to get a buzz going about it and hopefully get lots of Heretics interested.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

A: I'm in.
B: Easter works.

Are we following the exact same rules from last summer?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am in and Easter will be a great time. Prior to the event I think a stick or thread should be posted with any rules.

Doc


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I am in, I wouldn't mind a little earlier, but Easter works for me. Also, a full description would be appreciated incase there's any questions.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Easter works well for me. I'll let him know.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to this. Too bad its not a 'build a mini' for that person's army type. I rather like that idea


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe if you want to have some little off the side build-exchange. 
However some of us don't exactly have the best modeling skills. :threaten:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Koyukichan has a valid point.
With the best will in the world, I would be disappointed if having done a really good job of let's say an Independent Character for my exchange model, I received a rank and file Troop model that looked like it had been stuck together with a blow torch, then painted with a toothbrush.
I'm not saying anything would happen as extreme as that, but you get my drift.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

This sounds like a bit of fun, count me in, anytime really.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> Koyukichan has a valid point.
> With the best will in the world, I would be disappointed if having done a really good job of let's say an Independent Character for my exchange model, I received a rank and file Troop model that looked like it had been stuck together with a blow torch, then painted with a toothbrush.
> I'm not saying anything would happen as extreme as that, but you get my drift.


Pfft if it was from me you'd wish I'd used a toothbrush...


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha...
Actually, I hope I haven't inadvertently given away the "Major Change to the Citadel Paint Range" by mentioning the Blowtorch and Toothbrush.

Still, after that "Airbrush" they released...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> Koyukichan has a valid point.
> With the best will in the world, I would be disappointed if having done a really good job of let's say an Independent Character for my exchange model, I received a rank and file Troop model that looked like it had been stuck together with a blow torch, then painted with a toothbrush.
> I'm not saying anything would happen as extreme as that, but you get my drift.


Yeah, I get what you're saying. I'm just saying I think that would be fun is all.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree. It would be fun but there would be a tiny risk of disappointment involved.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

koyukichan said:


> I agree. It would be fun but there would be a tiny risk of disappointment involved.


Agreed. 

I know its just how I am but I like doing that for people. After my Christmas Marine post back in December I sent my mom picks of what I did. When I ASR her Christmas Day she said she liked it and would like a diarama for her house. So, I'm making her Santa Marine, Stormraven Sleigh and Christmas Marines loading gifts on it for her Birthday this coming December.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm so looking forward to this. Too bad its not a 'build a mini' for that person's army type. I rather like that idea


 
I will create a thread for it if you want and I will moderate it as well. Also if you and the person you are sending a gift to agree to it. YOu can build them something and send it to them. The rule was just put in just so people didn't get dissapointed in gifts that they recieve. 

If we are going to do Easter then we need to get sign ups started soon.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

All things are go for a easter mini exchange. As for the build-a-mini exchange if you make one I'm in.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

count me in folks


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd go for the build a mini exchange.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm down for the build a mini exchange too.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So do we want to do a straight minitures exchange or a build a miniture exchange or combo sender chooses? Once we have a decision I will set up a thread for sign ups.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in for a straight miniature swap.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Just had a thought, I'll run it by you all.

How about "The Easter Eggs-Change"?

i) Straight, untouched model/s. So satisfaction guaranteed, unless you're unlucky enough to have Anarkitty or on of his bretheren sending to you.

ii) OPTIONAL - send, as well as the untouched model, an "Easter Egg". This can be a painted model, another unpainted model, a conversion, faction related objective marker, indeed anything you think appropriate.

Over to you guys...


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I like what pssyche said.
A simple mini exchange would be best and the thought of an possible Easter surprise would be a welcome treat.
I wonder where I can find an good sized Easter egg...


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Regular exchange here, I don't have a lot of extra stuff to convert with and it's gonna take me a little longer to get a model, get it done up, then get it sent out, so whoever gets mine might have to wait a bit, mail to Afghan is slow.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

koyukichan said:


> I like what pssyche said.
> A simple mini exchange would be best and the thought of an possible Easter surprise would be a welcome treat.
> I wonder where I can find an good sized Easter egg...


Do women's pantyhose still come in the egg shape container? If they do...


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

That may make perfect packing material for some thing slaaneshi or maybe dark eldar.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like we have a packaging winner.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

NOw you just have to explain to the misses why you are buying panty hose. "Really honey it is for the container!"


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd say a straight miniature swap would be the way to go 

Might have to give this some serious consideration this year. Seems really interesting!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> NOw you just have to explain to the misses why you are buying panty hose. "Really honey it is for the container!"


lmao:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Honey: So what have you done with the contents?

Jace: erm... Stuffed them in my "Bits Box"...

(Jace blushes)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> Honey: So what have you done with the contents?
> 
> Jace: erm... Stuffed them in my "Bits Box"...
> 
> (Jace blushes)


I don't think so! Everything about that statement is 1/2 true except the blushing and pantyhose in my bits box. I'd probably use them as a hat!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Now, that's an egg. Saw it at Hobby Lobby yesterday.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm all for this, just wanna know how it's gonna work, the whole rules and stuff. Do we get a model, send it to someone, they paint it up and return it? Or do we get a model on our own, paint it up, then send it along? I did a swap once, I just ordered a Termy Libbby and had it sent to the guys address. It was cool up until I didn't get anything back and I never heard from him again. Just curious on the whole layout/rules of this one.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, how exactly does someone clue in to what the person they get has army-wise?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If we're doing the classic Miniature Exchange then it's going to be almost exactly like the last one- http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=90989


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

From what I understand the exchange will be the same as the summer exchange with the added option for the sender to send along a painted mini as well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

As Baron pointed out it will be set up just like the last one. People sign up and post what army they collect or what they are looking for that are possible suggestions to the gifter. THe gifter then sends along whatever miniture they want with the option of building and/or painting a miniture. 

I will get a thread started in the morning and if anyone has questions send them to me or post them here I will gladly explain. So start saving to get your minitures sent off.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

yay! I'm glad we got things moving along.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright the thread is created. PLease read over everything and sne dme the information if you are interested in particiapting. 


 LINK 

Lets get it going.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Also just a suggestion but if you guys could also put the link to the exchange in your signiture that would help promote the exchange.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

no probs chief, can we change the colour.?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> no probs chief, can we change the colour.?


wtf! I can't do pastels or Bunnys or eggs for my sig?!?!?!


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> wtf! I can't do pastels or Bunnys or eggs for my sig?!?!?!


Cummon Jace..!, get in the spirit ! At Easter i always do a Rabbit stew that i share with the neighbours !..lol


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> Cummon Jace..!, get in the spirit ! At Easter i always do a Rabbit stew that i share with the neighbours !..lol


Hmm... I detect a taste of Peter Cotton Tail!

I've got Easter Spirit aplenty.


----------

